# Is This How Our Ancestors Sounded?



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2013)

*Linguist Recreates Proto-Indo-European Language (AUDIO)*

What did our ancient ancestors sound like?

Between approximately 4,500 and 2,500 B.C, the ancestors of much of Europe and Asia once spoke the same mother tongue, a language referred to as Proto-Indo-European, or PIE. Although there is no written record of such a language, linguist Dr. Andrew Byrd recently attempted to reconstruct his own recordings of PIE language for Archaeology magazine, building off three centuries' worth of scholarly work on the topic.

Byrd is an expert in ancient Indo-European linguistics, focusing on phonology, and teaches at the University of Kentucky. For his recording, he edited and recited his own version of a reconstructed PIE fable known as "The Sheep and the Horses," as well as a version of a Sanskrit story called “The King and the God.”

"The Sheep and the Horses" is an interesting case because it was actually written in 1868 by German linguist Dr. August Schleicher, who then translated the story into PIE as a way to experiment with the vocabulary, according to Archaeology.

[...]

Η συνέχεια εδώ (στο Huffington Post) όπου θα βρείτε και τα κείμενα και την αγγλική τους μετάφραση.

Μια περιληπτική απόδοση του άρθρου *μαζί με ένα δεύτερο ηχητικό* παρουσιάστηκε στο Βήμα, εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2013)

Τα δύο κείμενα, οι μεταφράσεις στα αγγλικά και το ηχητικό τους στον ιστότοπο του *Archaeology, εδώ*.

Οι δύο μύθοι με σχετικά σχόλια, στη wikipedia:

The Sheep and the Horses (Schleicher's fable)
The king and the god


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2013)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον σαν άκουσμα. Λίγο τραβηγμένο όμως, μιας και μιλάμε για ανακατασκευή στη βάση της συγκριτικής γλωσσολογίας. Πάντα όμως είχα την περιέργεια ως προς το πώς θα ακουγόταν η ΠΙΕ με βάση τι ξέρουμε.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2013)

leu̯kós dei̯u̯ós U̯érunos.
ǵeǵonh1e.

Αυτά τα κατάλαβα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2013)

Δηλαδή τα h3réḱs _ρηξ_, h1est; _εστί_ και pótnih2 _πότνια_, δεν;
Ούτε το pter U̯erune! πάτερ _Ουρανέ;_ ;)


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2013)

Το παραμυθάκι που συνέθεσε ο Άουγκουστ Σλάιχερ (Schleicher's fable) είναι ένα θαυμαστό διανοητικό παιχνίδι, προκλητικότατο αλλά επινοημένο. Ως εικασία έχει τα όριά του. Φερειπείν, για την ίδια έννοια μπορεί να υπάρχουν περισσότερες από μία ρίζες που να την αποδίδουν ισότιμα, ανάμεσα στις οποίες δεν έχει νόημα να επιλέξουμε. Πάρτε παράδειγμα την έννοια «βασιλιάς», που στη μία ανακατασκευή αποδίδεται με το rex και στην άλλη με το _πότις _(πρβλ. Ποτι-δάν > Ποσειδών), που σημαίνει «δεσ-πότης»· ή την έννοια «βλέπω από μακριά», που κατά τη μία εκδοχή είναι dedorke (τάλε κουάλε το αρχαιοελληνικό _δέδορκε_), και κατά την άλλη espeḱet (πρόγονος του λατινικού spexit, του specio). Στο άρθρο της Βικιπαίδειας βλέπετε ότι κι άλλοι επιχείρησαν κατά καιρούς να δώσουν τη δική τους άποψη, μεταφέροντας στην πράξη τα πορίσματα της προόδου της έρευνας. Οι τελευταίες δύο μορφές (του 1997 και του 2007) εφαρμόζουν μια καθολικά υιοθετημένη πλέον θεωρία, τη θεωρία της ύπαρξης των λαρυγγοφώνων, για την προφορά των οποίων πιστέψτε με που σας λέω ότι ξέρουμε λιγότερα απ' όσα γνωρίζουμε για την αθέατη πλευρά της Σελήνης. Για να μην ξιπαζόμαστε λοιπόν, κι επειδή δεν άντεχα στον πειρασμό να βάλω κι εγώ το χεράκι μου και να σκαρώσω το κατιτίς μου, πήρα την εκδοχή που προστιμώ, αυτήν του 1939, επειδή είναι πιο κοντά στα ελληνικά και στα λατινικά, και έφτιαξα τη δικιά μου. Είναι ένα μίγμα εντελώς δικό μου, γραμμένο με ελληνικό αλφάβητο (συν το δίγαμμα) και λατινικό. (Το εξασθενημένο φωνήεν ь το απαλείφω σχεδόν). Γιά θυμηθείτε τα ελληνικά και τα λατινικά του γυμνασίου· μπορείτε να πιάσετε λέξεις;

Πρώτα η εκδοχή του Hirt

*Owis ek’wōses-kʷe
*
Owis, jesmin wьlənā ne ēst, dedork’e ek’wons, tom, woghom gʷьrum weghontm̥, tom, bhorom megam, tom, gh’ьmonm̥ ōk’u bherontm̥. Owis ek’womos ewьwekʷet: k’ērd aghnutai moi widontei gh’ьmonm̥ ek’wons ag’ontm̥. Ek’wōses ewьwekʷont: kl’udhi, owei!, k’ērd aghnutai vidontmos: gh’ьmo, potis, wьlənām owjôm kʷr̥neuti sebhoi ghʷermom westrom; owimos-kʷe wьlənā ne esti. Tod k’ek’ruwos owis ag’rom ebhuget.

Και η δική μου

*ΌFις equosesque*

ΌFις, jesmin F.lana ne est, δέδορκε equons, τον, Fόχον γερόν Fέχονταν, τον, φόρον μέγαν, τον, hominem οκύ φέρονταν. ΌFις equomos εF.Fεquετ: κῆρ ἄγνυταί μοι Fιδόντει hominem equons άγονταν. Equoses εF.Fέquοντ: κλῦθι ὄFει!, κῆρ ἄγνυται Fιδόντες: homo, πότις, F.lanam όFιων quέρνευτι, σ.φοι θερμόν Fέστρον, όFιμοςque F.lana ne έστι. Τοδ κεκλυFός όFις αγρόν efuget.

Και η μετάφραση

*The Sheep and the Horses*

[On a hill,] a sheep that had no wool saw horses, one of them pulling a heavy wagon, one carrying a big load, and one carrying a man quickly. The sheep said to the horses: "My heart pains me, seeing a man driving horses." The horses said: "Listen, sheep, our hearts pain us when we see this: a man, the master, makes the wool of the sheep into a warm garment for himself. And the sheep has no wool." Having heard this, the sheep fled into the plain.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2013)

Για την αθέατη πλευρά της Σελήνης γνωρίζουμε πάρα πολλά. 
Για γλώσσες που δεν άφησαν γραπτά και εξαφανίστηκαν πριν χιλιάδες χρόνια δε νομίζω ότι θα _γνωρίσουμε_ ποτέ τίποτα, αλλά θα κάνουμε κατά καιρούς ωραίες ασκήσεις που θα τις αναμεταδίδουν τα ΜΜΕ. Χώρια που μπορώ να ισχυριστώ εγώ ότι π.χ. η προφορά του Μπερντ είναι επηρεασμένη από τη μητρική του γλώσσα και ακούγεται πολύ αμερικάνικη, ειδικά τα φωνήεντα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Για την αθέατη πλευρά της Σελήνης γνωρίζουμε πάρα πολλά.
> Για γλώσσες που δεν άφησαν γραπτά και εξαφανίστηκαν πριν χιλιάδες χρόνια δε νομίζω ότι θα _γνωρίσουμε_ ποτέ τίποτα



Θα έπαιρνα όρκο ότι αυτό θα μπορούσα να το είχα γράψει κι εγώ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2013)

Ε, όχι, με συγκινείς τώρα!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 7, 2013)

What Did Proto-Indo-European Sound Like?—And How Can We Know?
Πιο πολύ των ενδιαφερόντων μας (ίσως) η τελευταία παράγραφος --δίνει νομίζω και μια απάντηση στη δική μου παλιά απορία για το πώς κάνει ρίμα ο Μπλέικ (Tiger, tiger, burning bright / in the forests of the night/ what immortal hand or eye / could frame thy fearful symmetry?)


----------

